# Questions about CCW



## Kyled93 (Jan 20, 2009)

So... is it expected that if you do end up shooting someone in defense,that it is assumed that you will be arrested until they (police) sort out what is going on?


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Yep that possibillity exists. Most likely you will be detained on scene until they make their findings.

Also you could face criminal charges as well as civil charges.


----------



## Kyled93 (Jan 20, 2009)

I assume once you go through the training for a CCW, it will help you determine when to use your sidearm and when to restrain? I am in the process of going to get my CCW and wasn't sure how it all worked. For example, What are the usual repercussions when you are pulled over do you supply your CCW for the officer or wait till he asks for it? How concealed is considered concealed, etc.

Thanks for the Help in advance!

Kyle


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Best idea, to quote Kipling, is to "run and find out". The answers to most of the questions you asked vary by state, so if your state requires a CCW course, they should fill you in. I'd definitely recommend finding the website for your attorney general's office and state CCW department and looking for further information there.

KG


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Here in Ky. They want you to hand your carry permit when you hand your drivers lic but it's not a law per say. It just that if they run your lic they'll see you have a CCW and want to know why you didn't tall them. You would be best to talk to local and state LEO and find out what they want you do do and what you are supposed to do. They are not always the same thing.


----------



## biotech (Oct 16, 2008)

If you are required to attend a course for your state, this information will be covered in the class. If not then all of the information should be in the information packet they should be providing with your packet. Go to the Attorny General CCW information site for your and go over all the requirements for your state. In Texas you are required to hand over your CHL permit with your license to Law enforment and Judges when requested. Not doing so will result in a 90 day suspension. Also the weapon must be completely concealed.


----------



## will (Jan 12, 2009)

Here is a link that may help you out. http://www.handgunlaw.us/


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Kyled93 said:


> So... is it expected that if you do end up shooting someone in defense,that it is assumed that you will be arrested until they (police) sort out what is going on?


Expect a ride down to station and your gun confiscated (a good reason not to carry your prized $2000 pistol). If you don't get to see the inside of a cruiser, be happy.



SaltyDog said:


> Also you could face criminal charges as well as civil charges.


I'd say you'd more than likely be facing civil charges. Remember, we are a guiltless society. That guy that was high on crack, kicked in your front door, and threatened your family? Well, it wasn't his fault. He had a bad childhood. He didn't have a dad. He ate lead paint as a kid. And after he kicked the crack habit, he was going med school and going to make $100k a year, so his family will be suing you for lost potential earnings and of course, the pain and suffering you have caused them.



Kyled93 said:


> I assume once you go through the training for a CCW, it will help you determine when to use your sidearm and when to restrain? I am in the process of going to get my CCW and wasn't sure how it all worked. For example, What are the usual repercussions when you are pulled over do you supply your CCW for the officer or wait till he asks for it? How concealed is considered concealed, etc.


Your class will tell you when and where you can use deadly force as well as what your state considers concealed. Depending where you are, some states require you notify the officer of your CCW status and whether or not you are carrying and other don't. IMO, it's a good practice to be up front, whether required to be or not, with the police. If for some reason they do decide to frisk you and the gun is discovered without you notifying them of it beforehand, you're more than likely going get a good look at the pavement or the hood of a car, and maybe even the feeling of cold metal around your wrists until it's all sorted out.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> I'd say you'd more than likely be facing civil charges. Remember, we are a guiltless society. That guy that was high on crack, kicked in your front door, and threatened your family? Well, it wasn't his fault. He had a bad childhood. He didn't have a dad. He ate lead paint as a kid. And after he kicked the crack habit, he was going med school and going to make $100k a year, so his family will be suing you for lost potential earnings and of course, the pain and suffering you have caused them.


Great answer Todd. Exact argument the DA would use against you. In Tx we're required to hand over our CHL with our DL, just for respect, I'll also offer whether or not I'm armed when handing the ID's to the LEO.:smt023


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Expected might be a little strong but mentally prepared for the worst but hope for the best seems logical. If it is a clearly legal self defense then one would typically have more to worry about in terms of a civil lawsuit than the police or legal prosecution in the long run. On scene how an officer would handle it I have no idea and hope to never find out. Likely depend greatly on the the officer and the circumstances. All I know is that I would be fully cooperative and submit to their authority and take what came next in stride.

Taking a life is a very serious thing and those of us that shoulder the responsibility of concealed carry must be prepared to suffer the full measure of "potential" consequences in order to defend ourselves or others. The Sheepdog is now at the mercy of the Sheep for killing a Wolf. And as Todd so sucinctly puts it we are currently a guiltless society. The sheeple have some quirky ideas about right and wrong, justice and law so anything could theoretically happen. Gotta come to grips with that and make peace with it or one is not ready to carry in my humble opinion.


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

Pretty lucky here I guess. The guy that did my CC class is the police chief for the town beside us. Here is what he told us.

1. It is better to run if possible. 

2. When in your house you dont have to retreat. 

3. If they are forcibly coming in you can shoot them there. If they are outside see you and are still prying the door open you can shoot through the door. NC has the you dont have to wait to be a victim thing. Because you dont know what his intent is. But if he is already in your house and he has a tv or something in both hands you DO NOT have the shoot.

4. Words even if they threaten your life is not a valid reason. 

5. Deadly force can be used to save the life or you, your family, friends, or strangers when there is a chance they could lose their life.

6. Dont answer questions at the scene because your brain will be all hyped up on adrenaline. Just say I was in fear of my life and I would like to speak to an attorney. And if anything be like I will be more than happy to come to the station tomorrow and answer any questions.

7. Dont run if you do shoot someone. Call the cops and wait.

There was more but I am not typing it all out.


----------



## Mamps (Oct 24, 2008)

I carry a laminated card in my wallet that reads:
"_Officer: If I have given you this card, it is because in fear for my life it has been necessary to take actions to defend myself. I am willing to sign a criminal complaint against the attacker. I will also point out witnesses and evidence. This is a stressful and traumatic experience for me. Therfore I wish to make no further statements until I have spoken with an attorney. I also do not consent to any searches. I will cooperate fully once I have consultated with an attorney. As a lawfully armed citizen, I ask for the same courtesy that you would show a fellow officer who has been involved in a similar situation.
Thank you for your understanding._
After you present this...SHUTUP!. You will most likely get your firearm taken, you will get a free ride to the station and most likely have to stay for a night. However this will BE MUCH BETTER than opening your pie hole in the heat of the moment and saying something that can hurt you in your own defense.
My 2 Cents


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mamps said:


> I carry a laminated card in my wallet that reads:
> "_Officer: If I have given you this card, it is because in fear for my life it has been necessary to take actions to defend myself. I am willing to sign a criminal complaint against the attacker. I will also point out witnesses and evidence. This is a stressful and traumatic experience for me. Therfore I wish to make no further statements until I have spoken with an attorney. I also do not consent to any searches. I will cooperate fully once I have consultated with an attorney. As a lawfully armed citizen, I ask for the same courtesy that you would show a fellow officer who has been involved in a similar situation.
> Thank you for your understanding._
> After you present this...SHUTUP!. You will most likely get your firearm taken, you will get a free ride to the station and most likely have to stay for a night. However this will BE MUCH BETTER than opening your pie hole in the heat of the moment and saying something that can hurt you in your own defense.
> My 2 Cents


I don't carry anything like that because some jackass DA and definitely some bigger jackass ambulance chaser for the plantif in the civil suit could call that premeditation. "Look, he carried this card because he left the house knowing he was going to shoot someone." No thanks, I'll stick with the words out of my mouth, "I'm more than willing to cooperate once I speak to an attorney."


----------



## Mamps (Oct 24, 2008)

I understand your thoughts however if you want to go the premed route, why are you carrying a gun...to protect your life or the life of others if needed...correct?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mamps said:


> ...why are you carrying a gun...to protect your life or the life of others if needed...correct?


Partially. I carry *only* for my protection and for the protection of my family. No one else. But since this topic has been beat to death in other threads, I'm not going to hijack this one.


----------

